# Making teeth/claws look real



## Raef_Wolfe (Oct 1, 2003)

Here's a tip for people who want their teeth and claws to look like real monster parts 

The first way of making teeth look uncared for is the good old coffee staining. Leave your teeth or claws in a cup of coffee overnight and pull them out in the morning. Rub off some of the coffee with a dry cloth(even use a little toothpaste if rubbing won't work) on the front of the tooth, making sure the sides and base are the grimiest looking.

Another way is taking cream, brown and yellow paint, plus water, and mixing them. Paint the desired amount on, then do the rubbing as above.

If you want teeth and claws to look jagged (plastic and rubber sometimes look soft and unreal) take sandpaper (fine, then getting rougher towards the tips) and rough up the edges a little, or use a knife.

I learned this when working on a werewolf costume a little while ago, and I hope it works for you 



JenH

Raef Wolfe: The Furry of Sherrill

I am but a wolf inside


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

What can anyone recomment for realistic claws? I'm trying to find maybe something that would just glue onto your fingernails maybe- not the whole huge rubber glove, but I want it to look real. AAAHHHH!!! I can't seem to find anything I want for my costume!! But on the plus side, I've got my appointment to be fitted for my red contacts this week, and so I'll have them the day before my birthday...wicked!


----------



## Raef_Wolfe (Oct 1, 2003)

Realistic claws...it depends on the animal/creature.

For my costume-panther-I'm taking fake nails (black) and painting them white. Then I'm useing the coffee staining method and sticking them onto my fingers with the tape included in the nail thing.

I am but a wolf inside


----------

